# Fall-Out



## The_Warrior (Feb 15, 2007)

Never played the rpg,but i herd it's good.


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 17, 2007)

Fallout 2's better.


----------



## Bel_Azad (Feb 23, 2007)

Played 1 and 2 but not Fallout Tactics.

It is a bit slow for my liking with all the loading screens each time u go to diff location.

But I really like the char development opportunities and the fact one of rare rpg that involve shotguns and machine guns instead of usual swords and magic.

I liked the original Wasteland from Interplay and this seems closest thing to that.

The turn based comabt is real slow when ur in a large fight, and games like these, B Gate too - can we waiting around a bit too much,

Ever since Arena/ Daggerfall/ Morrow/ Oblivion come out I realise I prefer first person action rpg comapre to party turnbased stuff.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Since when is Baldur's gate turn based?


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 25, 2007)

They're devloping a third one.


----------



## Bel_Azad (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry Joel, I give away my ignorance here 

If I remem corrctly, BG allows you to give instructions to other members of your party, which they follow in combat.

You can pause combat and then change things etc

I have BG 1 and BG 2 - maybe I should give them another go?


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 2, 2008)

*resurrects Fallout thread*

Since I'm working my way through Fallout 2 - considering I haven't gotten through the whole thing yet!

One of the things that's really fun about this game is the conversation choices and other things that you get based on the character you lay out.  If your character is not-so-intelligent, there are some choices you won't get.  If your character isn't very lucky, guns may jam or things get lost... I like it. =)


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, the Fallout games are great stuff. I liked both 1 and 2 very much, and absolutely can't wait for 3...


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 2, 2008)

Like Planescape, this one was another 'ooh, voice I like' purchase.  Of course Fallout also had the '#1 RPG of the Year' tag slapped on it.  Richard Dean Anderson is the voice of Killian Darkwater in Junktown, which was an immediate draw and I had to play until I found him!  

Fallout has a LOT of recognizable voice actors and it cracs me up!



*ETA:* release date for Fallout 3 is October 2008


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 12, 2008)

fall out 3 due in about a week and a half cool


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey look - b/c of the sever crash - Fallout is on the front page again!

Hmmm - may have to run out and grab Fallout 3 when it releases.  I need to finish Fallout 2! =)


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 27, 2008)

$49.99 for Fallout 3?  I'm thinking that's not gonna be at the top of my list of things to spend money on this week.  I love the games, but I don't have quite that much change to chunk out on a video game.  And as much as I might like the collector's editions - at $69.99, I don't think that's on the list either.  There's also supposed to be a "Survival Edition", but there's no price on that one on amazon.


----------

